# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Looking for travel Bud for SE Asia/Nepal Trip Sep 09

## TravelMate

27 Yr old female, Interested in hearing from anyone interested in visting Cambodia, Thailand, Vietnam, Laos areas.. possibly also Nepal and indonesia, over the space of 6 months starting roughly in September 09. Interested in seeing historical sights and places of natural beauty, potentially also some diving and Kayaking...

----------


## hangraolytam

Great post !

----------

